# Ben Hur Mustard?



## Humabdos (Jun 15, 2004)

Is this worth saving?
 Glen


----------



## Rrey199 (Jun 15, 2004)

Do you like it? I save whatever strikes my fancy, whatever it looks like or how old.


----------



## diginit (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd keep it. If it's not an collectable item now, It will be someday with recycling and all.


----------



## soilandglass (Jun 16, 2004)

if you like it keep it. Simple. []


----------

